# Schwinn Motorbike - So. Oregon CL $400



## KingSized HD (Apr 12, 2021)

Late 1920s antique Schwinn bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Antique Schwinn bicycle model name is electric. This is a big wheel cruiser with 28-in wheels. Morrow rear hub with coaster brake, skip tooth crank, front truss rods, and a nice brass head badge. 19...



					medford.craigslist.org
				



Looks like a decent start of a project, posted 23 days ago. Electric headbadge, 28" wheels, "X" serial #


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 26, 2021)

Just saw this updated ad, price drop to $350 now.








						Late 1920s antique Schwinn bicycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Antique Schwinn bicycle model name is electric. This is a big wheel cruiser with 28-in wheels. Morrow rear hub with coaster brake, skip tooth crank, front truss rods, and a nice brass head badge. 19...



					medford.craigslist.org


----------



## oddball (Apr 27, 2021)

Probably worth it alone for the Shelby long stem, as long as one lives close enough to pick up.


----------



## dasberger (Jun 22, 2021)

Just so happens I have a friend in Southern Oregon...  How fortuitous.  This one is about to make the long journey east!


----------

